# Time passes very quickly Almost October



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

As my age increases, the difficulty of chores also increases. A guy bought a bus to convert and brought it to my world. He and the bus have been here for a couple months. This bus will be his home for a while. His wants are unusual to me. His bus is a 1992 Thomas with a Cummins 5.9 engine and an Allison 643. Bus has about 200K miles and in OK condition. The first project was a bed at the rear. The bed blocked the rear door, so the next part of the bed is bolted to the permanent part of the bed, with a couple bolts with a few plastic knobs and 2 very strong legs. The bed is very rigid. The next item to be installed is the furnace. The furnace has a plan but not yet completed. A sofa will be added and some kitchen cabinets. A 100 amp breaker box was installed
and connected to a 2KW inverter with big welding cables. A new 12vdc fuse box was created for the RV devices and a connection for a converter. The owner is gonna have a few storage spaces created under the bus for tools and another for the LPG bottles. The muffler and pipes were cut and removed with plans the make exhaust exit on right side of bus to be in the view of the driver.
New update as progress is accomplished.............Frank


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Stay busy, my friend... hmmmm, almost sounds like a beer commercial.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Today is my birthday Nov 2 1937 wow 77 years*

Yep, good advice to stay busy. I keep very busy. But hanging drywall has become a real tough chore. Just a few more sheets and I am finished. I love work altho I now work slower. Frank


----------

